# Just got my Joining Instructions, about a day before I set out for Meaford ..



## Amsdell (21 Jun 2006)

.. or so I thought I'd set out for Meaford.  Turns out that it was somehow decided that I'd do the first part of my BMQ in Toronto (where I live).  This both worries and upsets me.  It upsets me because I had my heart set on going to Meaford and doing the BMQ "right".  (I REALLY wanted to go to Meaford .. Yes, even with the poison ivy and everything.) It worries me because now I can't understand how my finances will go.  

"a.Candidates will be placed on a unit class B contract for the duration of this course, 26 Jun-21 Jul;"

I understand what a class B contract is but I am wondering if anyone knows exactly how much money I will have on my hands prior and post deductions?

Also, I have already been issued a kit.  Do I need to bring everything when I go on my first day?  Every single item?  I don't drive and I can't take it and my personal kit on the bus across town (over an hour away).  I would have to take a cab back and forth every time which would cost me more than the day's pay, however much it is.


----------



## the 48th regulator (21 Jun 2006)

> Also, I have already been issued a kit.  Do I need to bring everything when I go on my first day?  Every single item?  I don't drive and I can't take it and my personal kit on the bus across town (over an hour away).  I would have to take a cab back and forth every time which would cost me more than the day's pay, however much it is.



Listen,

You will be told what to bring. And further more, I Live in Northern Scarbough and commute to the Southern part of Etobicoke, every day via public transit for my civvy job.  1 hour and 15 minutes, and I love it, as I did the same when I served the regiment With all My Kit going downtown.  Furthermore, a cab would take you longer.

Any way, wait for it, you will be told.  And as for the pay, when I joined it was $ 32.00 for a full day, back in '88, so enjoy.

dileas

tess


----------



## Amsdell (22 Jun 2006)

Kit aside, the pay is a huge factor for me as the breadwinner of the household.  If away at least I wouldn't be using up my own resources.  If anyone at all knows a close figure, I would appreciate it to settle my mind.

Waiting is great advice, all I can do is wait and worry.


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Jun 2006)

> Waiting is great advice, all I can do is wait and worry.



Worry??

About what, the TTC making a beach assault, and opening the doors so that you fall under enemy fire from the Huns posted in the pill boxes on Cherry Beach..

Oi vey,

This  may help...

dileas

tess


----------



## Amsdell (22 Jun 2006)

Worry about the money.

Screw the TTC, I'll push every fellow commuter out of the way with the rucksack if I have to.  But I need to replan my finances which is what I'm worried about.


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Jun 2006)

I do not want to continue to sound facetious, but if the finances are the reason for joining the Military, would it not have been more sensible to go Regs??

Hope you know what you have signed up for, as this is not a part time job to supplement the finances...Trust me and take it from a former reservist.

dileas

tess


----------



## Amsdell (22 Jun 2006)

No, no ..  I didn't sign up for the finances.  I took a leave from my job and a huge paycut to do this because the CF is something I believe in and always wanted to be a part of.  My worries only span that one month in question.


----------



## the 48th regulator (22 Jun 2006)

Roger that,

Hope the Links I provided helped.  And good luck.  Hey what regiment, if you don't mind me asking?

dileas

tess


----------



## Amsdell (22 Jun 2006)

Yeah, the link helped.  I'm calculating and recalculating everything now (it appears I'll make just under $1300 clean for the first 21 days in Toronto, will need to dig deep in pockets).  I appreciate your help.

I'm in the 2 Intelligence Company.


----------



## Amsdell (25 Jun 2006)

Without starting a new topic .............. I've noticed items aren't always listed by the same name as they are in the kit list I've received initially.  I'm having a lot of trouble figuring out the sleeping bag portion.  I have a cold weather sleeping bag set up (inner and liner) as well as a sleeping bag case and what appears to be a thin liner.  On my JI kit list I have 'sleeping bag valise, inner and liner' but not the cold weather specifications.  Any ideas?


----------



## Hot Lips (25 Jun 2006)

Amsdel said:
			
		

> No, no ..  I didn't sign up for the finances.  I took a leave from my job and a huge paycut to do this because the CF is something I believe in and always wanted to be a part of.  My worries only span that one month in question.


Bravo...a member after my own heart

HL


----------



## paracowboy (25 Jun 2006)

Amsdel said:
			
		

> I'm having a lot of trouble figuring out the sleeping bag portion.  I have a cold weather sleeping bag set up (inner and liner) as well as a sleeping bag case and what appears to be a thin liner.  On my JI kit list I have 'sleeping bag valise, inner and liner' but not the cold weather specifications.  Any ideas?


valise is the bag that you stuff the entire sleeping bag (hence-forth: The Bag) into. Has a drawstring on top, some strings and stuff on the side for tightening the process down. It's green.

Sleeping bag outer has no strings on the outside of the bag. It's green.

Sleeping bag inner has strings on the outside to tie it to the inside of the Sleeping bag outer. It's green.

Sleeping bag liner is either a) a fleece sota deal that ties into the Sleeping bag inner, and is a sorta brownish-green; or b) a CADPAT blanket with a zipper around the edges

Bivy Bag is a Gore-Tex shell you stuff The Bag into. No zippers or strings to tell of. It's green.

Helpful?


----------



## George Wallace (25 Jun 2006)

......Then there is the Hood..........but as you said... "On my JI kit list I have 'sleeping bag valise, inner and liner' but not the cold weather specifications." .... then you have not got a problem unless you are going to Antarctica...(It is winter down there, as opposed to summer in the Arctic.   ;D )


----------



## Amsdell (25 Jun 2006)

I have all the above-mentioned items but for 'cold weather', as in it says 'cold weather' on the bag and co itself but on the kit receipt it only says 'sleeping bag ..'.  Confusion confusion.  But at least I know what a valise is now, progress has been made.


----------



## paracowboy (25 Jun 2006)

"Cold Weather" is just crap that gets tacked onto stuff because somebody has to make Army-talk more complicated. EVERYTHING involved with The Bag is "Cold Weather". In warm weather, you don't use it. Just the bivvie bag and a poncho liner.


----------



## Amsdell (25 Jun 2006)

Gotcha.  Thank you.


----------



## The_Falcon (25 Jun 2006)

Its the summer anyways, worry about cold weather gear IF you pass and WHEN it gets cold.  At some point at the beginning of your course, your course staff will be doing a "kit check" with you and all the candidates, where you bring everything you were issued, and they confirm that you have everything you are supposed to have, what the item is called, what it is used for, how to properly pack it/set up for kit inspections/uniformity etc.


----------

